

From Ruby’s Grape to Martini in Go for Building Web API Server - steven_yue
http://stevenyue.com/2014/02/10/from-rubys-grape-to-martini-in-go-for-building-web-api-server/

======
john_moore
hmm...why rack is so slow?

~~~
steven_yue
I dont know..

